# x-trail and bluetooth



## bigtankuk (Apr 2, 2009)

hi

i have just got a DEC 2004 X-TRAIL SVE with a single disc radio/cd player.
what is the easiest way of installing a bluetooth device while still using this radio/cd player speakers for playback.

many thanks

p.s.
live in the U.K.

i am loving my X-TRAIL:newbie:


----------



## JB Glasgow (Aug 19, 2008)

I installed a Sony MEX-BT3600U in mine for a few reasons, one of which was bluetooth handsfree (the others being a USB socket, MP3, and it's not too expensive). I chose this route because a Parrot handsfree kit is quite expensive and I wasn't keen on the stock CD player.

The car speakers are used for handsfree, and music pauses/resumes automatically when a call is made/received.

The install was quite easy, but a bit of mucking about was required to get the steering wheel controls working properly.


----------



## bigtankuk (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks JB

never thought about changing the unit


----------



## franchy1 (Feb 5, 2004)

I changed mine to a pioneer FH-P800BT(double din), it's a great unit. pass the cables behind the compartment behind the steering wheel. it sounds very good, but sometimes have problems with the bluetooth connection to the phone. the premier version comes with USB adaptor for the ipod.

check it out it might suit you.


----------

